# Refinishing the Lang



## jmedic25 (Oct 19, 2007)

Getting started on the Lang today. I am starting with a scraper then moving to a grinder. I know the expanded metal parts and a few hard to reach places will have to be sandblasted. Here is some pics. 
She is coming clean. Down to the metal. 

Here is after the first coat of grill paint. I only put on 1 light coat of paint. I might have to do more grinding. There is a lot of places the 8in grinder wouldnt get. It is looking better than it was. 

Here is one more shot of the "good side" in full size.


----------



## walking dude (Oct 19, 2007)

looking good......get them pics coming


d8de


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 19, 2007)

That's looking good! Can't wait to see it when you are finished.


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 19, 2007)

You doing a fine job there J! Keep up the good work and you will be greatly rewarded!


----------



## cstott (Oct 19, 2007)

wow, looks like a big project. I'm interested to see it when you done and see a side by side before and after shot.


----------



## jmedic25 (Nov 2, 2007)

Here is a couple of shots from a different thread. I still have to sandblast and repaint the trailer.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=10117


----------

